# Snowboarding Pet Peeves?



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

When people don't use the search. :laugh:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/11658-one-thing-pisses-me-off-most.html?

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...t/13338-nothing-pisses-me-off-more-than.html?


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

when you go night-boarding and they make snow. then the snow is blown into your face while your sitting and buckling up


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> when you go night-boarding and they make snow. then the snow is blown into your face while your sitting and buckling up


At least that snow isn't hitting your back though. Count your blessings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> When people don't use the search. :laugh:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/11658-one-thing-pisses-me-off-most.html?
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...t/13338-nothing-pisses-me-off-more-than.html?


Really again?
eventually there will be no new threads if we follow that


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

it's a hot button for me when people say "_carving_" to describe any kind of turning. i think the term "_carve_" is one of the most commonly misunderstood terms in the sport.

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> it's a hot button for me when people say "_carving_" to describe any kind of turning. i think the term "_carve_" is one of the most commonly misunderstood terms in the sport.
> 
> alasdair


X2

As long as we're doing the bring up old topic for pet peeves kind of thing...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/9715-what-carving.html


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Trying to pee with "morning wood".........................................yes it's snowboard related, I said wood.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The absolute worst thing is when your going to do some cliff drops on a sweet powder day but some idiot side slipped all the pow away approaching the cliff. If you cant ride that kind of terrain properly dont go there.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Coltron said:


> Really again?
> eventually there will be no new threads if we follow that


Still butt sore about your own topic, huh? 

One thing that pisses me off about snowboarding is when some jackass on a snowboarding forum gets his panties in a knot, soils his tampon, and can't stay on topic cuz he got called out in a completely unrelated thread for being lazy and totally retarded. Get the sand out of your vagina and move on. :laugh:

OK, that doesn't piss me off, it makes me laugh.



- Snowpunks who act like they own the hill because they think they're being original, counter-culture, and self-expressive by wearing exactly what everyone else is wearing and acting just like everyone else around them. Yeah, I see your skullcandy lowriders, bandana, baggy pants, Burton board, and Technine bindings. And yeah, I get it, you're a 125 pound badass.. pretty fucking original.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

my snowboarding pet peeve is snowboarding.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

1.When you shout.."ON YOUR LEFT"on the cat-track and the fuckers think that means turn left....

2.When taking pictures on the Magic Carpet of your two year old, and the "lifty" tries to pull rank cuz you don't have a ticket....YOU WORK THE MAGIC CARPET DIP SHIT....

3. When new-hires put a kink in the system.....don't you know who I am???:laugh:

4.When in the slack country and suddenly ww2 starts....bombs going off and shit....

5. When it has taken you the past hour to hike something and a bird lands next to you and the tourists try to follow you......


6. When you see what looks like a little branch in the distance, and then realize it's Bilbo *B*aggins' front door once it's too late


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

*Gapers!!!*

Nuff said, although they do provide the resorts with a bunch of money.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

When people jump off the side of a little kicker intended for getting on a rail, thus ruining the feature for everyone else because it is now angled the wrong way.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

skiers that zigzag back & fourth with irregularity. approaching with some decent speed trying to predict which side to pass them on & then decide to stop dead in the middle of a fucking run.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

someone sitting in the middle of the hill talking on a cell phone....


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone using the mountain other than myself


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nugggster said:


> skiers that zigzag back & fourth with irregularity. approaching with some decent speed trying to predict which side to pass them on & then decide to stop dead in the middle of a fucking run.


FUCK, YES!!! I fucking hate Skiiers that make very wide turns back and forth down the run, taking up the whole damn run and ruining any hope of a fun line. It's slow enough to fuck up my line but fast enough that I can't get in front of them. shit makes me RAGE


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Other shit that pisses me off about Snowboarding

When the conditions are such that you can't see the snowpack and basically have to guess what's underneath you. You ride over something uneven or even a cat-track without realizing it and it catches you off guard enough to make you fall. Shit's embarrassing, bro

I really hate it when you have to put your hood up to protect from the elements but the heat trapped in that space fogs up your goggles.

I hate it when your socks fall down and the bunched up sock makes your ankle hurt

I fucking hate it when Ski Patrollers wank on you for riding fast down a cat track which is a Green circle run, not caring that I'm trying to carry enough speed to make it back down to the lift without having to hop along or take off my board. I'm clearly in control of my board and making small turns to dump speed but they don't seem to give a fuck.

I hate kids that think they're hot shit for spinning 1080 with the arms folded and then ask me why I don't spin as big as them when I'm doing big smooth 540s with a nice grab.

Lifties who talk to me, making me pull off my headphones so I can hear them only to have them ask me how my day is going for the 8th time.

Idiots who throw their rental board on the racks on top of your stuff.

kids who stop in the middle of the run in an area that isn't visible to take a picture of themselves giving the peace sign. _If I ride on top of you it won't be so peaceful._


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Not being able to ride because of lack of snow/cold temps.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Not being able to ride because of lack of snow/cold temps.


QFFFFFFFFFFFT!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate turds who park themselves in the middle of the run, then get pissed when I yell at them to MOVE so that they don't get creamed by other riders and losing ANOTHER lock for the bajillionth time that season.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Other shit that pisses me off about Snowboarding
> 
> When the conditions are such that you can't see the snowpack and basically have to guess what's underneath you. You ride over something uneven or even a cat-track without realizing it and it catches you off guard enough to make you fall. Shit's embarrassing, bro
> 
> ...


i swear you were reading my mind.
here here


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't mind a skier zig zagging the track, everyone is a beginner sometime.
What I do mind is an over subscribed ski school (the most I've seen is 13 kids to one instructor) they zig zag the whole slope and overtaking them is like trying to get through a moving fence.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

FreshTraxx said:


> i swear you were reading my mind.
> here here


haha the mod's edited your post? I wondered what it looked like before...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

No snow......?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

people that think this is a contest of skill or popularity. do it cuz you enjoy it....and fuck everyone else, including yourself.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> People who are always pissed off about something we supposedly love doing....:dunno::cheeky4:


This.

I hate people who go out of the way to be negative.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nugggster said:


> skiers that zigzag back & fourth with irregularity. approaching with some decent speed trying to predict which side to pass them on & then decide to stop dead in the middle of a fucking run.


This is probably my only pet peeve i can think of now, because it happened to me the weekend before Thanksgiving on an epic pow day on my first run. It was a snowboarder though not a skier...not 200 feet down the trail from the lift she cut right in front of me after i purposefully went right to avoid her and then came to a sliding stop ..i caught my toe edge and went down as she said OOPS and kept riding down the hill...grrrr :d

I had to resist the urge to spray her as i got up and went by her not much later into the run...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Whining* AKA....
Using the weather
Continental Drift
snow conditions
sunspots
your equipment
Yetis
and blaming other snow riders, as an excuse for riding poorly.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Not being able to ride because of lack of snow/cold temps.


lol Massachusetts, i'm guessing you guys are lacking snow as we are in upstate new york?

I hate when there is some dumbass liftie who unzips ur jacket every god damn time you get on the lift. (the liftie at my local hill did this to me almost all last season)

When there are about 5 people waiting to use a feature on the hill and some little dipshit comes out of nowhere and just uses the feature like if he owns it eventhough he can barely get over it.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Agree with you with everything except Yetis.....In the back country it really sucks being chased by those fuckers!!!......:thumbsdown:


You're right, pretty scary having a 9 foot squatch telling you to "squeal like a pig".


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You had to go there.....


I know the real reason you pack heat in the BC, eh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

i hate dumbass local kids who cut in line and their liftie friends who let them.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

jiggley wiggley said:


> lol Massachusetts, i'm guessing you guys are lacking snow as we are in upstate new york?
> 
> I hate when there is some dumbass liftie who unzips ur jacket every god damn time you get on the lift. (the liftie at my local hill did this to me almost all last season)
> .


=( no snow

I don't get the unzipping your jacket thing....why would a lifty unzip your jacket and why would you allow that?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Agree with you with everything except Yetis.....In the back country it really sucks being chased by those fuckers!!!......:thumbsdown:
> 
> I hate not being on the top of the food chain.....
> 
> ...


Always fear the Yeti...he will chase you down the mountain, and if you cant press F fast enough to speed up he will eat you. Its already hard enough dodging tree's, and nailing rainbow jumps. What a douche.
<3 SkiFree


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was at A-Basin. Last weekend and saw a kid try to butter and proceed to eat shit. He got up all pissed and screamed to no one in particular, "WTF is wrong with me?! I'm a F'ing pro snowboarder and I can't even F'ing butter!"

So, I would say claiming to be a pro rider whe you pretty obviously are not is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

kids who think there hard shit with there gangsta gear on..:laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> I hate when there is some dumbass liftie who unzips ur jacket every god damn time you get on the lift. (the liftie at my local hill did this to me almost all last season)





cifex said:


> I don't get the unzipping your jacket thing....why would a lifty unzip your jacket and why would you allow that?


No shit. Lifty tries that on me, he gets one warning, and then a broken wrist.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The shit? Liftys unzipping jackets?!

I don't deal well with invasion of my personal bubble...

Girl jacket being unzipped by a guy lifty?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> The shit? Liftys unzipping jackets?!
> 
> I don't deal well with invasion of my personal bubble...
> 
> Girl jacket being unzipped by a guy lifty?


Are you a girl?


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i personally hate when i see liter. it just bugs me alot now.
andd
good riders that are cocky
extra tall T's on skiers 
people who make fun of the adaptive program
people you bump into your board repeatedly in line
people who bomb into the park without stopping when theres clearly a waiting line
people on chairlifts who purposely spit/drop snow on people below
and people who use rail/jib/box launches as jumps

oh and people who complain when im having a good time


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Snowboarders who call skiers [email protected]$s for the sole reason that they ski. (we're all out to have fun)

Skiers who ride over the tail/nose of your board with one of their skis in line and act like its no big deal.

Skiers or snowboarders who make fun of people who aren't that good (either in the park or just on the hill) even though they were probably no better than them at one point in time.

Alternatively, people who think they're all that and a bag of chips when they're really not.

People who think wearing the latest trends in clothing and accessories make them a good boarder.

Over priced food in chalets.

And more than anything else, the lift stopping when you're about two feet from the landing at the top.  Holy Hell does that irritate me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Not being as good as i would like to be  

but hey its all in good fun right?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> skiers that zigzag back & fourth with irregularity. approaching with some decent speed trying to predict which side to pass them on & then decide to stop dead in the middle of a fucking run.


^:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: yessss abso-fuckin-lutely

that is the most annoying. they go side to side on black diamonds when black diamonds r intended for straight line speeds. u dont know whether they will go left or right evn if ur screaming at them " im on YOUR left" ughhh i hate skiiers


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

1. Skiers who almost impale me with their poles after a slip in the lift line.

2. Skiers who run over my board or plant their poles into it in the lift line.

3. Snowboarders who do the same shit as the above (minus the poles).

4. Skiers that hate on snowboarders and snowboarders who hate on skiers for no apparent reason.

5. Snowboard punks with pants sagged down to their ankles that make fun of others for their gear or skill. I once had a kid throw an icey snowball at me just short of my head as I was hitting a small jump. Needless to say, I ratted him out so patrol would get him to come down from the ramp. When he got down, I proceeded to scare said kid shitless with threats. By the way, I wasn't over-reacting as he seriously pegged another skier with a huge ice ball off a jump. Dangerous.

6. Snowboarders who "fight the machine" by hating on popular brands only to band together in support of another. Narf?

7. People who come to a dead stop in the middle of the trail causing me to almost eat shit trying to avoid them. Go off to the side you fuckbags.

8. My absolute biggest snowboarding pet peeve??? SUMMER.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

jiggley wiggley said:


> I hate when there is some dumbass liftie who unzips ur jacket every god damn time you get on the lift. (the liftie at my local hill did this to me almost all last season)


Why would a lifty unzip your jacket? I can't think of any reason why that would be necessary.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

when ur waiting on the lift line and ur strapped into your board which u treat like some fancy jewelry, doin anything and everything to avoid some asshole behind u banging into ur board with his 1996 banged up board or his 16 ft skiis ughhh


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

douchebag park rats with their bandanas, dreadlock hats, and baggy pants and jackets that a blue whale would still have room to swim around in.

thanks dick for starting this thread. im getting shivers down my back and the season hasnt even started for me yet


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> Why would a lifty unzip your jacket? I can't think of any reason why that would be necessary.


well look at his screen name... instead of placing his ticket on the outside of his jacket like main stream society does, he velcros it on his helly hanson under armour wet suit of a shirt just to cop a few cheap touchy touchies:cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> when ur waiting on the lift line and ur strapped into your board which u treat like some fancy jewelry, doin anything and everything to avoid some asshole behind u banging into ur board with his 1996 banged up board or his 16 ft skiis ughhh


Not about banging the board up. It is about people being careless and rude. Apologies are welcome and accepted. It's the douche bags that know full well what they did and pretend nothing happened. You know how scary it is to see a metal tipped ski pole coming at you full speed when you're strapped into your board in a crowded line? I get maybe 1 "sorry" out of 100 incidents. I do it sometimes too, but I always apologize with the utmost sincerity.



Mr. Polonia said:


> douchebag park rats with their bandanas, dreadlock hats, and baggy pants and jackets that a blue whale would still have room to swim around in.
> 
> thanks dick for starting this thread. im getting shivers down my back and the season hasnt even started for me yet


This one made me :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> People who come to a dead stop in the middle of the trail causing me to almost eat shit trying to avoid them. Go off to the side you fuckbags.
> 
> 
> > that happens a lot at this one local hill called Mt. Creek. its mostly the noobs that do this.
> ...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I always stopped off to the side if I needed to. The only time you saw me sitting is when I crashed. But that should be excused on a bunny hill lol.

If not for the consideration of others, it was out of the sheer fear of getting barreled into by people at full speed that made me not stop in the middle.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yup...u keep all those things in mind as u progress. im too scared to even stop for a second in the middle of a trail for that fact and also out of respect for others


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

"Buddies" who bail on trips you have planned for weeks/months.

Lack of hotties on the hill (us married perverts need something to look at)

Skiers and boarders who sideslip terrain that is beyond their ability...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> ^:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: yessss abso-fuckin-lutely
> 
> that is the most annoying. they go side to side on black diamonds when black diamonds r intended for straight line speeds. u dont know whether they will go left or right evn if ur screaming at them " im on YOUR left" ughhh i hate skiiers


What?? According to who? Actually, people who straight line diamonds usually don't have the skill to effectively carve it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love it when blacks have good enough conditions and no traffic so that you can get in nice wide carves taking up a lot of trail. What I dont like is people that do an erratic slow mess that takes up the whole trail. That happens on all kinds of trails though when people dont know what they are doing. It doesnt bother me that bad though because I was a slow mess of a snowboarder at one time too. I just knew to try and stay off to one side or the other so it was easy for people to get around me.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

"straight lining" is what i meant by just going fast. the Steeper the faster right?

im sure you saw parents taking their 4 yr old Suzie on black diamonds in the mean time the kid could be doin the same thing on a green trail:

going side to side as slow as possible cuz the kid is scared shitless


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Ski Leashes.

I knocked over a Mom-son skier combo because I tried to go between the two of them on a catwalk, and didn't see the white (wtf?) ski leash that they were using. Of course it was my fault for not paying looking carefully enough


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Who makes a white ski leash... lol

I hate it when punks use my little girl as a pylon. It infuriates me.

A punk did this last year and bowled over my boy, then got lippy at me, then got banned from the hill. He wanted to fight me... yeah, I'm gonna go to jail for killing some 16 year old, no thanks. Boy did I want to though...


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Zee said:


> Who makes a white ski leash... lol
> 
> I hate it when punks use my little girl as a pylon. It infuriates me.
> 
> A punk did this last year and bowled over my boy, then got lippy at me, then got banned from the hill. He wanted to fight me... yeah, I'm gonna go to jail for killing some 16 year old, no thanks. Boy did I want to though...


I'm pretty sure it was a long dog leash or something. It was probably 20 ft long, but I don't think it was a real ski leash, all the other ones I've seen have always been neon green/orange


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

last year my GFs daughter got nailed in the lift line. she was stopped and I was talking to her when all of a sudden I saw 2 ski tips appear in between her legs and then she was 20' further down the hill. That kid got his seasons pass taken.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i also hate seeing when riders strap into their boards by having one foot strapped in and by nose pressing their board into a stand still butter and tightening up their front binding. and then they do stand still 360s and what not. yes ur board is a noodle. congrats


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> i also hate seeing when riders strap into their boards by having one foot strapped in and by nose pressing their board into a stand still butter and tightening up their front binding. and then they do stand still 360s and what not. yes ur board is a noodle. congrats


that's not a pet peeve, that's whining IMO, what are they supposed to do, stop when you're around?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Ruskiski said:


> that's not a pet peeve, that's whining IMO, what are they supposed to do, stop when you're around?




good feed back. i guess nothin annoys you.
heres english 101

Main Entry: pet peeve
Function: noun 
Date: circa 1919
: a frequent subject of complaint

Inflected Form(s): whined; whin·ing
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English hwīnan to whiz; akin to Old Norse hvīna to whiz
Date: 13th century
intransitive verb
1 a : to utter a high-pitched plaintive or distressed cry b : to make a sound similar to such a cry <the wind whined in the chimney>
2 : to complain with or as if with a whine <always whining about the weather>


ME WHINING IS THEREFORE PET-PEEVING THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD DOUCHE


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy shit you're a genious you can use google and find a definition, hats go off to you and your infinite wisdom!
Tell you what, next time you see one of these people that "butter" while strapping in, I dare you to grow some balls, walk right up to them and say "HEY, YOU, STOP THAT!" and I sincerely hope they stab you in the face with an sharpened #2 pencil.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

no no sir... HATS OFF TO YOU for coming on this thread with your lack of humorous input. 
ill ask those "buttering" guys for that #2 pencil and have you stab your own balls with it so that this world would be free from the reproduction of ruskiskis


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

hey Ruskiski, i'm with you. that's a damned silly thing to get peeved about. that said, pet peeves often seem silly to those who they do not annoy.

a lot of people seem to be peeved by the way people in front of them on the hill are riding. do you guys *always* make absolutely symmetrical, timed turns so those behind you can predict your path? try to remember that people ahead of you have the right of way so riding defensively so you don't hit them is your responsibility...

alasdair


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> hey Ruskiski, i'm with you. that's a damned silly thing to get peeved about. that said, pet peeves often seem silly to those who they do not annoy.
> 
> a lot of people seem to be peeved by the way people in front of them on the hill are riding. do you guys *always* make absolutely symmetrical, timed turns so those behind you can predict your path? try to remember that people ahead of you have the right of way so riding defensively so you don't hit them is your responsibility...
> 
> alasdair


dude, riding defensively is one thing and rights of way is another, yes the guy in front of you has the right of way but that doesnt mean that he has to take up the whole width of the trail. were only talkin about one skiier or rider, but multiply that but lets say 50. and now u have 50 people goin side to side on a narrow run and all u can do is board slide the entire run becuse maneuvering around this moving fence is damn near impossible


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> 8. My absolute biggest snowboarding pet peeve??? SUMMER.


:laugh::thumbsup: 



Mr. Polonia said:


> douchebag park rats with their bandanas, dreadlock hats, and baggy pants and jackets that a blue whale would still have room to swim around in.


So...you hate what they wear? You're hating on their fashion sense?

Yes, it might be ridiculous, and an over used style, but it's what they like. So what do you have against it?


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> no no sir... HATS OFF TO YOU for coming on this thread with your lack of humorous input.
> ill ask those "buttering" guys for that #2 pencil and have you stab your own balls with it so that this world would be free from the reproduction of ruskiskis


Sigh

I believe I've sunk under my maturity level when I referred to you being stabbed in the face, but I can always hope.
And I'm not going to argue anymore because I'm not going to get anywhere and accomplish nothing.
Simple solution to your problem, look the other way.

Getting back on topic, there are plenty things that bother me; 
rock hard snow, 
giant puddles at lift lines,
people that share the lift chair with you, and then grab onto you when getting off because they lost their balance (hot chicks and friends are tolerable, fuck everyone else)
finding cigarette burns in my clothes because people smoke in lift lines,
idiots that bomb down the mountain and go out of their way to cut you off,
idiots that have snowball fights in the food court area and have no sense of aim,
girlfriends that say "I wanna go, I wanna go, plz take me snowboarding!" then bitch and moan when they want to go home after 40 minutes,
long lines at the bar,

and last but not least people use caps lock to prove their point.

These things bother me, but I suck that shit up and try to enjoy the rest of my day on the mountain, after all, why sweat the small stuff.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a new one

When we took the wee one skiing, we were standing in the lift line trying to make conversation over all the kids slapping their boards on the ground getting snow off....sounded like a goddamn war....I at that point, asked my husband when this became a cool thing to do....he said I was just getting old and noticing now.....could this be true?:dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the wall of people in your way is mostly just a good excuse to duck in the woods. I did that at last years east coast meet when we had the whole group going down the Jet. took me 3 times longer than the "slower" people in front of me. I think I had the biggest smile at the bottom though.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I got a new one
> 
> When we took the wee one skiing, we were standing in the lift line trying to make conversation over all the kids slapping their boards on the ground getting snow off....sounded like a goddamn war....I at that point, asked my husband when this became a cool thing to do....he said I was just getting old and noticing now.....could this be true?:dunno:


LoL. I tap my board too when it has a lot of built up snow. I do it right before I get on the lift though. Maybe like a tap or two.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I like to take that snow up the lift with me and shake it off half way back up the mountain. Thats my way of helping


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> I got a new one
> 
> When we took the wee one skiing, we were standing in the lift line trying to make conversation over all the kids slapping their boards on the ground getting snow off....sounded like a goddamn war....I at that point, asked my husband when this became a cool thing to do....he said I was just getting old and noticing now.....could this be true?:dunno:


I think some people don't want a little snow covering there nifty graffix.... personally I only do that if I just did a pow run and there is 10lbs of snow on the board.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Ruskiski said:


> girlfriends that say "I wanna go, I wanna go, plz take me snowboarding!" then bitch and moan when they want to go home after 40 minutes


this is very true.:thumbsup:

ps im done bickering with you too over stupid shit, but on a last note i used caps lock to annunciate the words thats all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate it when theres a dropoff or part of the hill that get really steep and its covered int fresh powder, then some noob goes over it sideways and ruins the pow..

and when you build a jump(way off to the side out of everyones way) and right before you hit it some asshole cuts in front of you and rides sideways over the jump and destroys it


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

cifex said:


> I think some people don't want a little snow covering there nifty graffix.... personally I only do that if I just did a pow run and there is 10lbs of snow on the board.


I vowed that day to never ever again do it, no matter how much snow I accumulate! lol


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

What's wrong with bending down and just prushing it off, these punks don't seem to care whose board or skis they hit on the way down.

I'm in danger of sounding like an old man


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Zee said:


> What's wrong with bending down and just prushing it off, these punks don't seem to care whose board or skis they hit on the way down.
> 
> I'm in danger of sounding like an old man


You and me both!! l....when I bend down, my back hurts


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> were only talkin about one skiier or rider, but multiply that but lets say 50. and now u have 50 people goin side to side on a narrow run and all u can do is board slide the entire run becuse maneuvering around this moving fence is damn near impossible


dude, when you are turning down a trail, you are one of somebody else's 50 and they probably wish you would get out of the way. sucks to have to share a hill, huh?

worry not! there is a solution. open your own ski resort and don't let anybody ride it. you'll have the place to yourself and no pesky customers getting in your way...



alasdair


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

The better you get the more riders will seem to get in your way. Its because you're going fast, try riding switch it might remind you what it's like being a beginner again.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Advice for this problem.....

Yell out....ON YOUR LEFT/RIGHT count to 5 then go.....and pray to god they understand what you just said.....kids are the only ones exempt from this rule....if it's a little one (under10) be sure they understand first, then proceed with caution.....I have taken myself out many of times to protect a kid......what I learned....slow down.....


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

Kids' ski schools zig-zagging across the piste and blocking it all up. I find this totally unreasonable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

^ right on. now that you know how to ride, nobody else - especially kids - should be allowed to also learn to ski and ride.

fucking asshole kids!

alasdair


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> ^ right on. now that you know how to ride, nobody else - especially kids - should be allowed to also learn to ski and ride.
> 
> fucking asshole kids!
> 
> alasdair


Of course they should be allowed to learn, but they shouldn't be allowed to block the entire piste.
I have come across lines of like 15 of them, blocking the piste completely from one side to the other.
There is usually quite a large angry traffic jam waiting behind.
If they even left three feet of space either side it would be OK.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

your problem can quickly be resolved by getting off the bunny slope.......


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> your problem can quickly be resolved by getting off the bunny slope.......


ROFL :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

360FacePlant said:


> Of course they should be allowed to learn, but they shouldn't be allowed to block the entire piste.
> I have come across lines of like 15 of them, blocking the piste completely from one side to the other.
> There is usually quite a large angry traffic jam waiting behind.
> If they even left three feet of space either side it would be OK.


15 kids in a lesson! you need to find a resort with a better ski school!

seriously, if an instructor has a group of 15 kids stretched across the entire width of the run, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. what have you done about this when you've seen it happen? have you talked to the ski school manager/director to see if that kind of behaviour is encouraged by the ski school. it possible that, if it is unsafe, yuo may be able to help the resort alter the behaviour of instructors who create an unsafe condition due to poor class handling.

alasdair


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> your problem can quickly be resolved by getting off the bunny slope.......


In European resorts, unfortunately, this happens regularly on what you would know as black diamond runs.
That is the problem.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> and now u have 50 people goin side to side on a narrow run and all u can do is board slide the entire run becuse maneuvering around this moving fence is damn near impossible


Why boardslide(sideslip)? How about making turns at the same rate as everyone else until you clear the narrow section, or can you?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

volcomstoner said:


> before you hit it some asshole cuts in front of you and rides sideways over the jump and destroys it


You need to learn how to make a jump.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> kids slapping their boards on the ground getting snow off


Like standing in a herd of beaver during mating season.


Ok, so I have no clue what you call a group of beaver. (slow pitch, who's going to crush it?)


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Zee said:


> I'm in danger of sounding like an old man


Git off my lawn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

360FacePlant said:


> In European resorts, unfortunately, this happens regularly on what you would know as black diamond runs.
> That is the problem.


you seem to feel quite strongly about this. what have you done to address it? or do you just want something to moan about?

 alright, before you jump, that was uncalled for but i participate in a couple of online forums, both of which feature 'pet peeve' threads. i get the disticnt impression that some people in those threads are more focused on complaining about a problem than they are about actually solving the problem. ymmv.

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

360FacePlant said:


> Kids' ski schools zig-zagging across the piste and blocking it all up. I find this totally unreasonable.


You sound *piste* off.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Like standing in a herd of beaver during mating season.
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have no clue what you call a group of beaver. (slow pitch, who's going to crush it?)


I think you got it actually....well maybe not the herd part.....don't know if they call them herds or packs..... but hell who's counting....I believe beaver is the plural for beaver....

you are right on with the analogy...it was just like that! lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Grizz said:


> You sound *piste* off.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

the collective noun for beavers is a colony.



alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> I believe beaver is the plural for beaver....


It is, like elk, trout and moose.

Looked it up and this makes total sense... a group of beaver is called a *lodge*.

Edit: I've got to find better sources... colony was right so is family.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaha soooo fitting for the subject at hand!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> I always stopped off to the side if I needed to. The only time you saw me sitting is when I crashed. But that should be excused on a bunny hill lol.
> 
> If not for the consideration of others, it was out of the sheer fear of getting barreled into by people at full speed that made me not stop in the middle.


:thumbsup: I had somebody run a ski over the center of my board while I was braking to avoid a kid. Funny as hell seeing his ski shoot down the mountain when he bounced off my back. But yeah, I sure never wanted to get smashed by some (other- as in besides myself :laugh out of control noob.


CaptTenielle said:


> I think you got it actually....well maybe not the herd part.....don't know if they call them herds or packs..... but hell who's counting....I believe beaver is the plural for beaver....
> 
> you are right on with the analogy...it was just like that! lol





Grizz said:


> It is, like elk, trout and moose.
> 
> Looked it up and this makes total sense... a group of beaver is called a *lodge*.
> 
> Edit: I've got to find better sources... colony was right so is family.


 Here I was thinking of a "sorority" :laugh:

What peeves me is a line of park rats sitting and blabbing with their buddies when all I want to do is hit a small jump on my way to the lift. If it's clear, and no one is dropping in, I'm going.

And the wondrous east coast ICE months... Where you catch an edge on piles of side slipped/ wedge shaved garbage and slide on your face halfway down the slope.

And broken off ski-pole tips jammed in the snow. Goddamn it! I've had too many core shots from that shit! I can't imagine hitting one if you fall.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

In 13 years I've never seen a broken ski pole tip in the trails. Are you talking about the orange hazard poles?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I also hate it when people make really slow, traversing turns, especially when there's a group of people doing so or when parents have really long leashes on their kids. I just don't feel confident enough to bomb through, so it takes me some time to get around them. I appreciate their right to be there, it's just hard for me to get through.

I am generally a timid rider, so I hate it when I'm barely moving on a cat track, concentrating really hard on not falling and not stopping, and some jackass bombs past me and cuts right in front of me. Is that really necessary? A friend did that to me last season and actually tail-tapped my board, causing me to fall over. Then I had to walk the rest of the track. Ass.

I hate it when my husband smokes on the lift and throws his butt in the snow. :thumbsdown:

I hate rock hard snow.

I hate falling when getting off the lift, especially when it's someone else's fault. I especially hate falling off the lift when my feet won't reach the snow (I'm really short) at the top and I have to jump to get off. It's embarrassing. 

It hate it when I get snow down my pants and have to deal with a cold, wet butt all day.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

cifex said:


> In 13 years I've never seen a broken ski pole tip in the trails. Are you talking about the orange hazard poles?


Nope- ski pole tip. Had the umbrella on it and everything. Sticking out of the snow about 1/2"-1". One tore a big ass scrape right through my base between the bindings as I was braking. I've seen a half dozen or so in the... let's see... 7 or 8? years I've been snowboarding. Couple at Seven Springs, couple at Wisp, and couple at Tussey.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Drunks on the lift :thumbsdown: I almost got tossed off the slope because I had the bad luck to sit next to some reject on the lift. And then the Fing lift was stopped 3 times on the way up!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Being stuck in summer when you guys in the northern hemisphere are living it up on the slopes. :thumbsdown:

Picking up a snowboard after it has been waxed and finding the shop didn't scrape/finish it properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hathaway614 said:


> I hate it when I am in line for the lift and some idiot hits my board and it chips the paint or scratches it. Also when people dont know how to get off the lift and I have to avoid hitting a 11 year old on skiis. What is your biggest snowboarding pet peeve?


Definitely this. Skiers are board rapists, they act like if they ride on-top my board they will get a free ride or something. I've tried a lot of measures, anyone got ideas? Lately I just stick to the terrain park, since thats their kryptonite.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

boardrfolife said:


> Definitely this. Skiers are board rapists, they act like if they ride on-top my board they will get a free ride or something. I've tried a lot of measures, anyone got ideas? Lately I just stick to the terrain park, since thats their kryptonite.


you know those hand-shakers? the old ones where you put it in your palm and hold it out to shake someone's hand and it gives them a nasty buzzz. well they make em a lot smaller now so you could tape a couple of those on either end of your board and no skier will be happy after feeling that shit.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I hate the ski team train that is 20+ deep snaking there way down taking up an entire run and will cut anyone they please.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

not having snow on my door step in winter sucks.

it dosent even snow EVER in this state, what the hell ?

having to spend a minimum of 4000bux to go on a holiday just to get in board time every year :thumbsdown:


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Some jackass bombs past me and cuts right in front of me. Is that really necessary? A friend did that to me last season and actually tail-tapped my board, causing me to fall over. Then I had to walk the rest of the track. Ass.


Gotta agree with this one, people overtaking too close are ignorant pricks.

I've got a mate who always comes just a little too close when he overtakes me, even when there is shitloads of space to get by and often at high speed. When someone cuts through and right into your turning space it absolutely brains me. I eventually just let fly at him and said if he came too close one more time that day I was gonna push him over even if we were doing 40km/hr. He got the message after that.

Another one is ski schoolers that snowplough a giant conga line down the slope behind their instructor, making it impossible to overtake them without violating the peeve already discussed lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Wow...so many people perpetually pissed off.... So many of these "pet peeves" can be solved by becoming better riders yourselves......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Doesn't always help though in situations like a train of skiers/snowboarders (yes, I've seen as many snowboard trains as skiers) are taking the whole width of the trail at a very slow pace. You can be Terje level skilled, but it won't mean diddly doo if you can't move past them. You basically have to ride down the trail at their pace because over-taking them would be dangerous.

I don't mind as much when they are little kids though. Seeing little helmets and boards/skis brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Wow...so many people perpetually pissed off.... So many of these "pet peeves" can be solved by becoming better riders yourselves......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


i tend to agree.

further, in a lot of posts here, frustration seems to arise from the fact that there are other people on the mountain. riding is a priviledge not a right and part of the priviledge is sharing the resource with other skiers and riders. if we view those people as fellow travellers on this wonderful winter-sports journey that we all enjoy instead of fucking obnoxious skiers who are in "my" way, a ski resotr becomes a much more compassionate, enjoyable and safer place. the whole "them vs. us" attitude is manufactured and does a disservice to the entire sport.

generalisations are rarely of much value but, very generally speaking, snowboarders have a reputation for this "_it's all good...go with the flow_" attitude. a second after a skier dares to come within 15 feet, that's all dropped and the hate comes spewing out... 'snow rage' is everywhere!

i'm not a meber of any ski forums but i'd bet a few bucks that there's a ski forum out there with a pet peeve thread in which a whole bunch of superior skiers are talking about how obnoxious snowboarders cut them off and ride over their skis in the lift line. sure, there are asshole skiers but there are also asshole snowboarders. simply put, the world has lots of assholes. what makes us so sure we're not at asshole to somebody else? if there's something on the hill that bugs you, lead by example and don't do it - as gandhi so wisely said "_be the change you wish to see in the world_"

for me, 10% of life is what happens to you. the other 90% is how you choose to deal with it. some people seem to choose to be angry.

as with all things, your mileage may vary 

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i tend to agree.
> 
> further, in a lot of posts here, frustration seems to arise from the fact that there are other people
> alasdair


wow thanks captain obvious, I didn't know the secret to life until you just told me 

the frustration is what makes it fun ultimately


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> wow thanks captain obvious, I didn't know the secret to life until you just told me


qed...

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I never spend any time riding green training runs....I never run into lines of students or side slippers and wedgers when I am charging the steeps, bowls, cliffs, trees and chutes on Mt. Hood`s expert terrain....:dunno: When I do cruise down a green or a blue, I understand it is a designated "slow zone" and just like obeying traffic rules in my car, I exercise a little patience. Getting stuck behind the "snow train" costs me less than a minute out of my whole day; not going to loose any sleep over it.


You have that luxury though. I don't have steeps, bowls, cliffs, trees, or chutes to ride on in Michigan. Yea, we have so-called double black diamond runs, but they are green level anywhere else. Eh, I don't try to ride fast anymore anyway. Too busy practicing butters and switch


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Well, I see where you are coming from. This is really a resort management problem then. There should be designated runs that training occurs on only. Your best recourse would be to address this with management. If they allow this sort of thing all over the mountain, then they are blowing it in the customer relations department.


Trust me, they don't care. They have power here in the Detroit area. Only three local hills around. Over $30 a ticket for hills that don't reach 2000 ft vertical drop collectively. Like 400ft each lol. Good thing about them is, man they can make snow. But then again, they have much less terrain to cover :laugh:

I have buddies that won't ride with me here because they are spoiled with bigger mountains. I don't care, I just want to get my fix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Actually, if took on his approach, you might not be such a prick to everybody.....:laugh:
> 
> 
> Maybe you might think about taking an anger management class......:dunno:


both very original suggestions thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Trust me, they don't care. They have power here in the Detroit area. Only three local hills around. Over $30 a ticket for hills that don't reach 2000 ft vertical drop collectively. Like 400ft each lol. Good thing about them is, man they can make snow. But then again, they have much less terrain to cover :laugh:
> 
> I have buddies that won't ride with me here because they are spoiled with bigger mountains. I don't care, I just want to get my fix.


i know it sucks but if you continue to give money to businesses which have products or services which are, in your eyes, poor, it's hard to feel sympathetic. you say they don't care. what have you done about the problem? who did you talk to at the resort? who did you escalate your concerns to if that person didn't address your issue to your satisfaction?

are they a public company? buy a small number of shares and raise the issue at the company's agm. get involved.

(not just aimed at you but) if you think a company sucks but you keep giving them money, you have to take (some) responsibility for your own dissatisfaction...

alasdair


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

You know what is really pissing me off... a LOT... is how bad punks at the COP behave. Swearing constantly, banging boards, cutting in line both at the lifts and jumps, bad mouthing people that are learning, spraying snow etc. I could go on.

It's disgusting.

It's bad enough to not respect adults, but COP is full of kids.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate STD's. fuck that shit


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Zee said:


> You know what is really pissing me off... a LOT... is how bad punks at the COP behave. Swearing constantly, banging boards, cutting in line both at the lifts and jumps, bad mouthing people that are learning, spraying snow etc. I could go on.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> It's bad enough to not respect adults, but COP is full of kids.


Talk to the park patrol dudes about that. It's their job to make sure people behave as well as maintain the park. If park patrol refuses to do something, ask to speak to upper management about that. It's not fair to you to have your day spoiled because some bratty kids decided to cut lines and be rude.

I have definately become more agressive over the years in how I get treated when I go to work, and ride on my time off. It's particularly irritating when the ski race coach feels they can push you around (physically) however they want because they can, and so they will.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Tight pants!


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

1.8Nate said:


> Tight pants!


That entirely depends on the sex of the rider....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Cutting in the lift lines. Drives me up the wall...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i know it sucks but if you continue to give money to businesses which have products or services which are, in your eyes, poor, it's hard to feel sympathetic. you say they don't care. what have you done about the problem? who did you talk to at the resort? who did you escalate your concerns to if that person didn't address your issue to your satisfaction?
> 
> are they a public company? buy a small number of shares and raise the issue at the company's agm. get involved.
> 
> ...


Not that I want anyone's sympathy. Plenty of people have tried to get them to lower rates. Thing is, if we decide to boycott them, we have nowhere to ride. I just want to shred. I have my peeves, but nothing that is too major to handle. I manage 

Just venting some frustration, but everyone has that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Zee said:


> You know what is really pissing me off... a LOT... is how bad punks at the COP behave. Swearing constantly, banging boards, cutting in line both at the lifts and jumps, bad mouthing people that are learning, spraying snow etc. I could go on.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> It's bad enough to not respect adults, but COP is full of kids.


I've got one worse. The new slopes in lynchburg have braught a whole crowd of people with no park ettiquete. I actually had the EMPLOYEE RUNNING THE LIFT run across the slope on the backside of the kickers/boxes and be right in my way. He was going to run across and look at something i guess. But i've always learned that you NEVER hang out on the backside of a feature. He should definately know better since he works there, i almost hit him, but didnt want to injure myself. I've never been so pissed at someone. It's one thing to have a ten year old kid snake your line, but this dumbass was in his 20s and walking


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

what bugs me is when youre in a big ass lift line and two lines merge into one, i don't give a shit if your buddies are in front of you and you have to ride up without your gay lovers, it's every other person when lines merge. I don't mind scuffs on my board but I know you do, so cut in front and your board is getting a nice slice across the topsheet.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Its usually every other <insert group size for the line you're in> when lines merge. If you're single, you should be in the single line, which is typically much faster. Despite what you or I may think is the most efficient and fare way to get people up the mountain, they cater to the tourists. Most tourists go to the mountain to ski & ride socially with their friends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Its usually every other <insert group size for the line you're in> when lines merge. If you're single, you should be in the single line, which is typically much faster. Despite what you or I may think is the most efficient and fare way to get people up the mountain, they cater to the tourists. Most tourists go to the mountain to ski & ride socially with their friends.


was in the single line now that you mention it  yeah, not the large line merges, sorry, should of clarified. It was group of kids trying to avoid the non single long ass lines and slid into one of the two single lines that merge right before joining with the large (group) line row.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I gotcha. A group of douche-faces squeezing through the single lines to get on the lift faster.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Oh, I gotcha. A group of douche-faces squeezing through the single lines to get on the lift faster.


that's definitely the simpler way to say what I was trying to lol thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Oh, I gotcha. A group of douche-faces squeezing through the single lines to get on the lift faster.


now i understand...and yeah that pisses me off too


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

i also like it when somebody who just finished their first ski lesson thinks they can do a blue square run....

and that blue square run happens to have a lift right at the bottom with the crowd running across the bottom...


and that jackass cant stop and takes someone out:laugh:

but seriously..ive seen some bad injuries from that....i think you should have to pass a dumbass test before you can leave the bunny slope


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Still butt sore about your own topic, huh?
> 
> One thing that pisses me off about snowboarding is when some jackass on a snowboarding forum gets his panties in a knot, soils his tampon, and can't stay on topic cuz he got called out in a completely unrelated thread for being lazy and totally retarded. Get the sand out of your vagina and move on. :laugh:
> 
> ...


everything you post makes you look like a douchebag, just sayin'



now with that being said, i cant stand people that brake on jump landings immediately after landing. seriously, that pisses me off more than elderly asians behind the wheel


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> That entirely depends on the sex of the rider....


Touche.

I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> everything you post makes you look like a douchebag, just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> now with that being said, i cant stand people that brake on jump landings immediately after landing. seriously, that pisses me off more than elderly *asians* behind the wheel


Singling out races for dumbass comments makes you look like a 100lb douche bag... just sayin'

Yea, I guess every other elderly drivers are fucking pro. Especially the Caucasian ones. They fucking rock with their white cotton candy hair-dos driving their Lincoln Town Cars like golf carts... just sayin'

Doesn't matter what race they are, all elderly people should be required to retake their license tests. No better than a 13 year old driving a car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> i think you should have to pass a dumbass test before you can leave the bunny slope


Kind of like a written driving test, I like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> Kind of like a written driving test, I like it


we need someone to develop it....
there could be a written part..and then like the dmv...you go to a small hill and prove you aren't an R tard. 
DSS= dept of skiing and snowboarding

you get your license, you can ride the big slopes....
otherwise you stay on the greens or have an adult tethered to you


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> we need someone to develop it....
> there could be a written part..and then like the dmv...you go to a small hill and prove you aren't an R tard.
> DSS= dept of skiing and snowboarding
> 
> ...


Oh lord, I hate those human tethers. Sometimes they go side-by-side and create a moving barrier with that trap of a leash :/


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Problem is who is gonna be the creator of said test....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Problem is who is gonna be the creator of said test....


i call not it


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

pet peeve: people who say "binders" when referring to "bindings"

:\

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> pet peeve: people who say "binders" when referring to "bindings"
> 
> :\
> 
> alasdair


I don't know why that one made me :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Like school binders? Three hole punch your boots homie.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Birk said:


> I hate STD's. fuck that shit


it doesnt come to mind, but then when i pee im like " oh crap, ur still there"


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

I cant stand when people wait till they are on a chairlift to throw their trash out way up in the trees instead of taking the few seconds of their ever soo important life and going over to a trashcan and putting it where it belongs. :thumbsdown: littering is laziness


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Another pet peeve? When it's so cold out the hill is shut down. *stomp stomp* Withdrawl sucks!!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

My instructor actually pulled a guy's season pass in front of me, which was badass.

I was on a blue, working on my level 5 and 6 (I love the number system).. doing linked skidded turns consistently when I realized the snow was all chopped up (slushy day) so I sideslipped down the hill partially to make sure I could handle the board well... it was pretty crowded and I tend to freak out, still don't know how to read skiers and especially snowboarders paths.. mine are especially erratic. when this random boarder cut me off hardcore resulting in the most epic front flip ass slide ever, and then started laughing really hard.. my instructor cut him off and pulled it.. and then hit me with a snowball and told me to quit being a pussy xD

Dude is definitely the coolest guy i've ever met through snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

boarderaholic said:


> Another pet peeve? When it's so cold out the hill is shut down. *stomp stomp* Withdrawl sucks!!


you need to find a new mountain. i have heard of wind closing a hill and even excessive snowfall but i have never heard of a hill closing because it's too cold...

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

F'ing Skiers!

Ride Hard, Be Safe!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> you need to find a new mountain. i have heard of wind closing a hill and even excessive snowfall but i have never heard of a hill closing because it's too cold...
> 
> alasdair


Probably really rare. I think I remember Snowolf saying the area outside of Fairbanks closed when he was there with -30 or -40 temps.


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is summer. My biggest "on mountain" pet peeve is definitely the litter. I hate seeing trash that people just threw off of the lift on their way up or ditched on piste in the middle of their run. 

I'm sure the haters would irritate me too but so far I haven't encountered much of it on my local mountains. Although I haven't done much in the parks yet and, from my understanding, that's where most of the haters reside.

That's really about it, I'm a pretty easy going individual. As long as I get to board I'm happy.


----------

